# اقوى برنامج لمهندسى السيارات AUTOdata 2006



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أهدي اليكم هذا البرنامج وهو عبارة عن بيانات ومعلومات وخرائط لجميع انواع السيارات من عام 1959 وحتى عام 2006
ومن خلال هذا البرنامج بإمكان أي كهربائي او ميكانيكي صيانة السيارات الحديثة يدويا وبواسطة ساعة الفحص دون الحاجة 
لاجهزه فحص غالية الثمن كما ويوجد بالبرنامج المواصفات الفنية العالمية لجميع القطع الإلكترونية للسيارات لتتمكن من ​ 
معرفة سلامة كل قطعة​ 


اسيبكم مع الصور :​ 


دى وجهة البرنامج​ 



 



بعد ما يفتح البرنامج ؟ 
يحتاج منك سنة الصنع للسيارة - الماركة - الموديل - نوع المحرك . كما موضح فى الصورة التالية .​ 


 


وبعد ذلك الاجرات يكون لك الخيار . 
الدخول الى الموصفات الفنية ام الدوائر الكهربية الخ ...... ونرى ذلك فى الصور .​ 


 





 



ان شاء الله موجود فى المرفقات 
رابط تحميل تورنت ​ 
وروابط اخرى لموقع filefactory​ 
الكراك مرفق مع البرنامج ​ 
نسئل الدعاء ​ 
:1: :1: :1:​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

ملف تحميل البرنامج بالتورنت


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

كيف يمكن التعامل مع الكراك 

شرح كيفية تركيب الكراك والسيريال 

بعد تنزيل البرنامج وتنصيبه انسخ ملفات الكراك الموجودة في مجلد الكراك والصقها في المكان الذي نصبت فيه البرنامج 








بعد نسخ الملفات 

اضغط على هذه الأيقونة كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية








بعد الضغط على موافق تظهر لك هذه الصورة اتبع مابها









بعد نسخ الكود لاتغلق هذه الصورة 

اضغط على الايقونة الموضحة في الصورة التالية لتحصل على السيريال واتبع مابها








بعد نسخ السيريال نعود للصورة رقم 3 لنلصق بها السيريال كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية









وبذلك يبقى الكراك قعال 

بس ممكن البرنامج ما يفتح من قائمة START فيتم فتحة من ملفة فى السى C مكان التصتيب 


والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## hamadawa (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجاري التحميل


----------



## do3a2rose (28 أغسطس 2007)

اية يابنى دة انا كان عندى شغل والله ومش فاضية بس الموضوع شدنى مووووت 

انا بجد مش عارفة انت بتجيب الحاجات دى ازاى ومجهود عامل ازاى 

شكرا يا محمد جدااااااااااا ويارب يارب يكرمك ويوفقك وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه ويكون فيه خير ليك


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## غسان التكريتي (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا اخي mohamed على الموضوع واسال الله لك التوفيق 
ولكن عندي سواليين اذا سمحت 
اولا- ما هو التورنت الموجود في الملفات المرفقة وما هو دوره في التحميل؟
ثانيا - الروابط الموجودة في المرفقات احملها جميعها وبعدها كيف احصل على البرنامج ؟
ارجو التوضيح مع الشكر والتقدير.....


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا خاص للغالي اللي قلبي ويارب يارب يوفقك ويت عليك اللي تتمناه اخوك محمد لطفي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

hamadawa قال:


> مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجاري التحميل


 

جزاك الله خير وان شاء الله الموضوع يفيدك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

do3a2rose قال:


> اية يابنى دة انا كان عندى شغل والله ومش فاضية بس الموضوع شدنى مووووت
> 
> انا بجد مش عارفة انت بتجيب الحاجات دى ازاى ومجهود عامل ازاى
> 
> شكرا يا محمد جدااااااااااا ويارب يارب يكرمك ويوفقك وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه ويكون فيه خير ليك


 
الله يبارك فيكى يابشمهندسة ويخليكى لينا ان شاء الله .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

عبدالله جرارعة قال:


> مشكووووووووور


 
بارك الله فيك يا خى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا يا اخي mohamed على الموضوع واسال الله لك التوفيق
> ولكن عندي سواليين اذا سمحت
> اولا- ما هو التورنت الموجود في الملفات المرفقة وما هو دوره في التحميل؟
> ثانيا - الروابط الموجودة في المرفقات احملها جميعها وبعدها كيف احصل على البرنامج ؟
> ارجو التوضيح مع الشكر والتقدير.....


 

انا تحت امرك يا بشمهندس غسان 

اولا : بالنسبة الى موضوع التورنت ان شاء الله فى هذا الرابط سوف تجد كل معلومه تحتاج ان تعرفها عن التورنت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62772


بالنسبة الى السؤال الثانى :
حضرتك بعض ما يتم تحميل جميع الملفات تقوم بفكهم ووضعهم فى ملف واحد وبعد ذلك تقوم باتباع الشرح الموجود اعلى

وانا تحت امرك فى اى استفسار .
اخوك / محمد ابوزهرة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> شكرا خاص للغالي اللي قلبي ويارب يارب يوفقك ويت عليك اللي تتمناه اخوك محمد لطفي


 

اشكرك جدا اخى محمد وربنا يكرمك ويزيدك ويوفقق فى حياتك العملية 
انت بالنسبة لى اخى غالى والله يعلم ذلك
اخوك / محمد ابوزهرة


----------



## LikeNothingElse (28 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا مهندس mohamed abozahra شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج يعني مش عارف كيف اشكرك انا ادرس هندسة السيارات في الاردن و كنت بحاجته ولكن لي طلب صغير عند حضرتك وهو انني لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج من الموقع الذي تستخدمه www.filefactory.com لانه بطيئ جدا جدا جدا و ارجو منك استخدام مواقع اسهل مثل www.4share.com و لك جزيل الشكر و اما اذا عدلت هذا الموقع سوف تكون خدمتني و خدمت زملائي في الجامعة و شكرا


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الحبوب (29 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم يازين لك كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

LikeNothingElse قال:


> مرحبا مهندس mohamed abozahra شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج يعني مش عارف كيف اشكرك انا ادرس هندسة السيارات في الاردن و كنت بحاجته ولكن لي طلب صغير عند حضرتك وهو انني لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج من الموقع الذي تستخدمه www.filefactory.com لانه بطيئ جدا جدا جدا و ارجو منك استخدام مواقع اسهل مثل www.4share.com و لك جزيل الشكر و اما اذا عدلت هذا الموقع سوف تكون خدمتني و خدمت زملائي في الجامعة و شكرا


 
خى العزيز رابط التورنت اسهل بكثر 

اما بالنسبة للرفع ان شاء الله هحاول بس المشكلة ان البرنامج مساحتة فوق 900 ميجا فا مش من السهل موضوع الرفع 

وانا تحت امرك فى اى شى .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

eng_shouman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

عمر الحبوب قال:


> تسلم يازين لك كل تقدير واحترام


 
شكرا اخى الحبيب ومنور المنتدى


----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 أغسطس 2007)

الملفات المرفقه لاتعمل


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

احمدعبد اللطيف قال:


> الملفات المرفقه لاتعمل


 

اخى العزيز 
حاول مرة اخرى الصور التالية توضح كيفية التحميل 



اولا : اول ما تحط الرابط .








بعدها 







وبعدها يطلب منك ادخال الحروف الى فى الصورة 








وبعدها يتم التحميل .








واى شى تانى انا تحت امرك اخى العزيز 

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## islam2a (29 أغسطس 2007)

البرنامج ممتاز واكثر من رائع
الصراحة انا عاجز عن الشكر
لقد افادنى كثيرا هذا البرنامج

شكرا لك .. وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

islam2a قال:


> البرنامج ممتاز واكثر من رائع
> الصراحة انا عاجز عن الشكر
> لقد افادنى كثيرا هذا البرنامج
> 
> شكرا لك .. وجزاك الله كل خير


 
لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب 
لو كل منا ساعد باى معلومة . ان شاء الله هنتقدم


----------



## غسان التكريتي (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي محمد ابو زهرة على مجهودك وانشاءالله تعالى التوفيق في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (30 أغسطس 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يااخي محمد ابو زهرة على مجهودك وانشاءالله تعالى التوفيق في الدنيا والاخرة


 
شكرا اخى غسان بارك الله فيك


----------



## mec_eng (31 أغسطس 2007)

أخي المهندس محمد....

أنا أخوك بالله المهندس مصعب العتوم من الأردن ، تحدثنا على المسنجر منذ فترة
أشكرك جدا على هذه الشاركة الرائعة التي لم تسعني الفرحة عند رؤيتها
لكن الملف السادس لم يقبل التنزيل و ظهرت رسالة تفيد بنزع هذا الملف

الرجاء المساعدة...يلزمني هذا البرنامج بشدة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

انا اسف جدا على الى حصل مش عارف ازى 
بس المشكلة ان الملف ما هو عندى لاكن البرنامج كلة ولا اعرف اين هو الملف السادس 
ان شاء الله هحاول اشوف الموضوع دة 

او ممكن حضرتك تستخدم التورنت اسهل بكثير جدا من الملفات


----------



## نابلسي (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع.......ولكن.........
الملف رقم 6 لايعمل يرجى الحل سريعا...............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عراااااقي (31 أغسطس 2007)

عاشت ايدك ابو زهراء


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

نابلسي قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع.......ولكن.........
> الملف رقم 6 لايعمل يرجى الحل سريعا...............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

اسف اخى العزيز الموضوع خارج عن السيطرة 
كما قولت للمهندس مصعب وانا اسف 
ولكن التورنت اسهل بكثير من الروابط ولذلك لان البرنامج يزيد عن 900 ميجا 
والله ولى التوفيق .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

عراااااقي قال:


> عاشت ايدك ابو زهراء


 
اشكرك اخى العزيز


----------



## محمد حسن موسى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراوجزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## سليمان الكاكي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي والله مجهودك يشكر عليه


----------



## ريمك (1 سبتمبر 2007)

طلب صغير أبحث عن autodata 2006 نسخة فرنسية و شكرا


----------



## نابلسي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

للمرة الثانية نرجو وضع البرنامج بموقع آخر...........................
وشكرا...........


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخوانى الاعزاء

بالنسبة للاخ ريمك

ليس لدى نسخة فرنسية 
بس ان شاء الله لو توفرت لى سوف اضعها بالمنتدى ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء الدين2 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل وانا ممتن لك , ولكن الرابط لايعمل اتمنى منك ملاحظة ذلك ومعالجة الامر ان امكن ولك كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

علاء الدين2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي الفاضل وانا ممتن لك , ولكن الرابط لايعمل اتمنى منك ملاحظة ذلك ومعالجة الامر ان امكن ولك كل الشكر والاحترام



شكرا لك اخى الحبيب 

لقد تكلمنا عن موضوع الرابط
من الافضل ياخى استخدام رابط التورنت من الافضل لك ولوقتك


----------



## علاء الدين2 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك اخي
ممنون:14:


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

علاء الدين2 قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك اخي
> ممنون:14:


 
ربنا يوفقق وتستفيد منة 
ان شاء الله


----------



## سليمان الكاكي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

عندي مشكلة في تحميل البرنامج من الصفحة الرئيسية لللمنتدى الى الحاسبة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 سبتمبر 2007)

سليمان الكاكي قال:


> عندي مشكلة في تحميل البرنامج من الصفحة الرئيسية لللمنتدى الى الحاسبة


 

ممكن اخى الكريم توضح لى المشكلة لانى مش فاهم بالظبط


----------



## mohamed_mandouh (2 سبتمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## يوسف ناصر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الحبيب فايل (6) معطوب واللة يجازيك الخير لو تحل لنا المشكلة يومين حتى نزلت البرنامج وفى الاخر اه من الاخر

لك الشكر ان كان من نصيبك


----------



## acutors (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*Auto Data 2006*

Thank You Abozahra


----------



## acutors (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*Auto Data 2006*

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ad9c51 اللينك السادس 
انا بس حبيت اساعد :77:


----------



## مدير الانتاج (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يقويك يباشمهندس محمد


----------



## حسن هادي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع مفيد وجزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمد


----------



## خالد1973 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

انا نزلت برنامج autodata بس rar مشعارف يفك الضغط بالاضافه الى انه مش راضى يعمل setup افيدونى ماذا افعل ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (3 سبتمبر 2007)

acutors قال:


> http://www.filefactory.com/file/ad9c51 اللينك السادس
> انا بس حبيت اساعد :77:


 
شكرا اخى الحبيب على الرابط السادس 

لان ماكنش فى استتطاعتى انى اوجدة 

مشكورررررررررر جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (3 سبتمبر 2007)

خالد1973 قال:


> انا نزلت برنامج autodata بس rar مشعارف يفك الضغط بالاضافه الى انه مش راضى يعمل setup افيدونى ماذا افعل ان شاء الله


 
اخى الحبيب لابد ان تضع كل الملفات فى مكان واحد 
بعد الفك 
وان شاء الله البرنامج هيشتغل 
معاك

انا قاعدت اسبوع على ما اعرف اشغالة


----------



## gearbox (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aissoussa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لا يوجد سوى مرفق Crack بالنسبة لملف التورنت


----------



## m-trl (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير ذالحين انشاء الله اخل واشوف انشاء الله استفيد.

شوفوا منتدى السيارات -تراه ممتاز جدا ؛وكذلكracing4e.com . 

ادعولي تنحل مشكلتي .


----------



## خبير.ص (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس على ما قدمته
لكن عند التحميل الرابط 6 لا يشتغل 


http://www.filefactory.com/file/5f838d is forbiden


----------



## mecheng_waleed (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس على البرنامج الرائع ده
بس عندي طلب من الأعضاء اللي حمله البرنامج لو حد يقدر يعمل البرنامج ده بالتورنت عشان بنزل مره واحده يكون افضل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## LikeNothingElse (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*النجدة*

السلام عليكم مرة اخرى اخي العزيز محمد ابو زهرة
لقد قمت بتنزيل الملفات ال 12 بصيغة rar ولكن لم استطيع فك أي واحدة منهم مع اني وضعتهم في ملف واحد و عندما افتح الملف الاول مثلا يعطيني error والثاني كذلك و الثالث ايضا، و لكنني اعمل cancle و من ثم extract فيعطيني ملف فارغ !!

ساعدني و اكمل معروفك معنا !!


----------



## خبير.ص (6 سبتمبر 2007)

LikeNothingElse قال:


> السلام عليكم مرة اخرى اخي العزيز محمد ابو زهرة
> لقد قمت بتنزيل الملفات ال 12 بصيغة rar ولكن لم استطيع فك أي واحدة منهم مع اني وضعتهم في ملف واحد و عندما افتح الملف الاول مثلا يعطيني error والثاني كذلك و الثالث ايضا، و لكنني اعمل cancle و من ثم extract فيعطيني ملف فارغ !!
> 
> ساعدني و اكمل معروفك معنا !!





بما انك حملت جميع الاجزاء فهل من الممكن ان ترفع لنا الجزء 6


----------



## خبير.ص (6 سبتمبر 2007)

test these

AUTOdata 2006


CD1
http://www.sendspace.com/file/db273o

CD2
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3i13nb
http://www.sendspace.com/file/p7lgbn
http://www.sendspace.com/file/1giqz8
http://www.sendspace.com/file/gy81pd


----------



## aissoussa (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج بصيغة وين رار و بعد فك الضغط و جعل كل الملفات فى مكان واحد و بدء التنصيب يطلب مني ادخال cd2 ou cd3 في القارىء
ارجو المساعدة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ااخونى الاعزاء هذا اميلى الشخصى لاى استفسار واى اصدار من برامج السيارات
xxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> ااخونى الاعزاء هذا اميلى الشخصى لاى استفسار واى اصدار من برامج السيارات
> 
> الأخ محمد ابو زهرة .
> 
> ...


----------



## medo66800 (24 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد حسن نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر
برنامج ممتاز
جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء الدين2 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد حسن السلام عليكم
هل اشتغل البرنامج لديك اذا كان نعم هل بامكانك ان تجعله عل شكل برنامج تورنت ليستفاد منه الكثير
او ان تدلنا على الطريقة التي فعلته بها لاني الاحظ عندي ومعظم الاخوة تعبنا مع هذا البرنامج ولم يشتغل فاصبح كانه احجية من احاجي الفراعنة........... انا امزح فقط
ارجو ان لاتبخل علينا:55:


----------



## aiman_gawish (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله ينور عليك ياباشا
أيه الجمال ده
أتمنى من الله وادعوه أن يوفق واحد من فرسان المنتدى ويقوم بتعريب هذا البرنامج 
فلن نتقدم حتى تصبح كا العاوم والمعارف باللغة العربية 
المحب للعروبة وعاشق الاسلام
أيمن جاويش


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ولكن كم هو حجم الملف الكلي من فضلك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## بلعاوي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر لك بس مش عارف انزل البرنامج كم حجمه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mmech_72 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

اين رابط تحميل البرنامج 
لم يعمل عندي سوى رابط الملفات المرفقة
نرجوا من الاخ الكريم وضع رابط تحميل البرنامج
وهل يحتاج الموقع الذي يحوي البرنامج تسجيل


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا
كل الشرح المكتوب عن البرنامج جميل وجدا مفيد بس من اين يتم التحميل؟
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hossamshebl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى العزيز مشكور على هذا المجهود
ولكن توجد لدى مشكلة وهى بعد التحميل عن طريق التورنت وفك ضغطة لا يوجد الملف
time-crack


----------



## راكول (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mjdk2007 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*لا حول ولا قوة ال بالله*

السلام عليكم انا نزلت البرنامجautodata2006 بالكامل ونزلت ملف الكرك له واتبعتها خطوة بخطوة ولكن للأسف تظهر لي هذه الرسالة ........وعجزت مع هادا البرنامج بالفعل علما انا كركت يلي اصعب منو بس هادا الرنامج تعسر معي فهل من مساعدة ؟وشكرا


----------



## modimora (29 أكتوبر 2007)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا
ربنا يوفقك يارب 
برنامج هايل بجد​


----------



## mjdk2007 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى المهندس محمد ابو زهرة مشكور على هذا المجهود
بعد التحميل عن طريق التورنت وفك ضغطة لا يوجد الملف
time-crack فهل من الممكن انو تضعه فالمنتدى وذلك لمساعدة الأخوة يلي عبيحملو من التورنت وشكرا لك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس جامد قويييييييييييييي


----------



## casper_13_96 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## Ahmedzoom2001 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككور


----------



## فاشل بالفلاش (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز الرابط الاول للتحميل لا يعمل
علما اني قمت بتحمل 11 ملف الباقية
ولك خالص احترامي


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*سؤال*

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المشروع الرائع.لكن عندي سؤال وهو في البدأ ؟ كيف ابدأ بتحميل البرنامج؟
هل هو موجود في الملفات المرفقة ؟
اشكرك و ياريت تجاوبني ياسيدي المهندس المحترم.


----------



## فاشل بالفلاش (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوي انا حملت جميع الملفات وفكيت الضغط 

لكن ما حصلت ملف تثبيت !!

مجلد CD1 فاضي مافيه شئ 
مجلد CD2 في Autodata 3.16 2006 CD2 - En.iso 

كيف اثبت البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد العبيدي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم_ الجزء السادس محذوف من الموقع filefactory ممكن احد يرسلة او يدليني على اي موقع مرفوع لان محتاجة جدا _ بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم مهندس احمد العبيدي من العراق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (13 ديسمبر 2007)

لوسمحت ممكن تنزل الكراك وkeygen
علي المنتدي وشكرا


----------



## [email protected] (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف الكرك مايشتغل شيك على 
keygen مايفتح


----------



## رحيل العمر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

دخلت على الموقع لاحمل الملفات ولم يفتح اي ملف

او تم حذف الملفات من الموقع .!

ليتك تحملها مره ثانية ونكون شاكرين


----------



## المهندس ابو منتظر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

وفقك الله يا اخ ابو زهره


----------



## رائف مازن الرجبي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الخير والعافية والصحة الدائمة على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عاطف عياد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للجهد المبذول من الاخوة الاحباب والاجر عن اللة وما عند اللة خيرا وابقى واتمنى من الاخوة الاهتمام بمعلومات عن التطور المستمر عن عالم السيارات نريد المزيد شكرا عاطف عياد


----------



## eng.totti (14 ديسمبر 2007)

أقدم لكم أخر اصدار من البرنامج و النسخه سليمه v 3.18


----------



## yas_bas (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز والله الموضوع شيق جدا 
وما اقول الله الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلامة عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يمكنكم مشاهدة اقوى برامج السيارات مكتبة كتب لا تقل عن 70 كتاب

بالرابط التالى 

http://eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861


----------



## الرائد المصرى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

كلمه الشكر للمجهود الرائع ده مش كفايه
ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

م/عصام زاهر


----------



## م احمد الدمرداش (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## essam (24 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks for this and ihope to cotinue


----------



## عاطف عياد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشاء اللة ربنا يتقبل هذا العمل وربنا يكرمك كمان وكمان ونريد المزيد عن عالم السيارات 
شكرا 
عاطف عياد


----------



## tariqsamer (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي لفاضل على هذا الجهد الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نادر اديب (22 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

a7`er hagaaaaa , begad 10/10


----------



## نادر اديب (22 مارس 2008)

مش عارف انزل الفايل
save as OR save target, no way


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (22 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز رابط التورنيت والرابط القبله لا يعمل الرجاء التأكد منهم

مع الشكر الجزيل لك عل مجهود الرائع


----------



## هشام سمير (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلطانكم (24 مارس 2008)

اخوي مهندس محمد صباح الخير 
أولا مشكور على جهدك الكبير وحبك لنشر كل ماهو مفيد . اخوي حاولت احمل المرفقات وما استطعت احمل اي واحد مادري كيف تقدر تساعدني وخاصة كراك البرنامج. وبارك الله فيك وبجهودك القيمة.


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

[b]جزاك الله خيرا [/b]


----------



## aymoo sbrymoo (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم بارك اللة فيك وزادك علما ومعرف بس ياريت لو اضفت للموضوع رابط تحميل علشان انا اررغب بتحميل هذا البرنامج الجميل وخالص تحياتي والي الامممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممام mohamed abouzahra


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو وضعه بغير موقع لانه مينزل يمي مع الشكر


----------



## احمد 612004 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع بس للاسف لم اجد البرنامج
فلو سمحت اى حد عنده البرنامج يبعته على الايميل ده XXXXXXXXX وشكرا للجميع

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات

يرجى الاطلاع على قوانين وشروط المشاركة فى المنتدى من خلال هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html


----------



## aams (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهىيعطيك الف خير برامج مميزة


----------



## ahfid (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لا تعدب نفسك لا يوجد أي شيء لمدة ليلتين لم اتمكن من التحميل ادا لم تبدل العناوين وشكرا


----------



## black88star (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكور على هذي الخدمة 
عوآفـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

